# Connecting Pendrive to Micromax Funbook talk Tablet



## vbpujara (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to connect Pendrive to my Micromax funbook talk p350 Tablet but it has mini USB port, so suggest me what are the ways to connect it. Is there any cable that i can purchase.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 2, 2013)

USB OTG cable...


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 2, 2013)

USB OTG cable aka Micro USB male to USB female cable

Available for as low as even less than Rs 50!


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

shyamsn00 said:


> USB OTG cable aka Micro USB male to USB female cable
> 
> Available for as low as even less than Rs 50!


Doesn't they give one for for free? My P300 had it.


----------



## vbpujara (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, RON28,shyamsn00 & tkin for your suggestion.


----------

